# The Battle Of 300, A Legion of the Damned Tale.



## HiveFleetCollosus (Sep 3, 2009)

Idk how accurate this is because I only used info from the space marines codex, and I'm typing this on my iPhone lol. Critisize as you must, it's my first story. This story tatkes place in the 43rd century.

Hive Fleet Behemoth has launched numerous attacks upon Ultramar before, but never of this magnitude. Learning of this threat Marneus Calgar the Chapter Master of the Ultramarines readied the entire chapter for the most suicidal battle of their lives, and transformed Macragge into a giant fortress.
The Tyranids first landed where the Ultramarnes 6th Company was. As soon as the Tyranids started pouring out of the heavens, the 6th Company started firing at them. All ten tactical squals were surrounded by gaunts of every kind. Captain Epathus called for help from Captain Sinon and the 9th Company. They showed up in a matter of moments, all ten devastator squads guns blazing, and all seven Dreadnoughts smashing up Carnifexes.
Captain Ixion orederd the 7th Company to help out the 6th and 9th Companies fight off the massive hive fleet, but there was still way too many Tyranids to be taken down by a couple hundred Ultramarines. 4th, 8th, 10th, 2nd, every Company was doing as much as they could, but there was absolutly no stop to the amount of Tyranids pouring from the sky. All seems to be lost, but then from out of the sky a dark Imperial-like ship appears, and drops twentyfive drop pods. From out of those drop pods came a couple hundred black armoured marines with flames and skulls decorated on their armour.
At first Marneus Calgar thought it was Chaos Marines, but as soon as they started firing at the Tyranids he knew the legend was true, and the Legion of the Damned was real. It still wasn't looking good for the marines at all, they were being slaughtered like cattle. The Ultramarines kept fighting for Macragge, until a Legion of the Damned soldier that had espesialy decorated armour waved his arms in a sign of retreat towards Marneus as a sign for the Ultramarines to retreat. Marneus understood and ordered every surviving marine to get off Macragge, leaving only the 300 Legion of the Damned soldiers... To Be Continued...


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

Interesting theme, would like to see (read) what happens next ...


----------

